# Radon TCS Aufbau / Welche Gabel ?



## plattsnacker (9. März 2011)

Hallo Radon,

ich bin dabei, mir ein neues Bike für den täglichen Arbeitsweg mit einem 2010 "Radon TCS Disc" Trekking-Rahmen aufzubauen.


*Jetzt suche ich wartungsarme, zuverlässige Teile, welche auch im Winter bei -10°C  noch funktionieren sollen:*

*Einsatzzweck:*

_Einfache Strecke: 23 km ( zu 99 % Asphalt bzw. Radwege ) ohne nennenswerte Steigungen.

Fahrergewicht: 90 kg + Rucksack 2-3 kg und ztw. 3 kg Notebooktasche (Topeak MTX) auf dem Gepäckträger._ 


Gabel:

Welche Federgabel (28") würdet ihr empfehlen ? 
Luftgabel oder doch Stahlfeder/Elastomere als Medium ? Welche wäre "winterfester" ?

Folgende habe ich in die engere Wahl gezogen:
- "RST Vogue Air RL" ( 200 )
- "Marzocchi TXC LO Remote Control" ( 260 )
- "Suntour SF10-NCX-E-RL Lite" ( 150 )

Wo sind die Vorteile der RST bzw. Marzocchi-Gabel, die den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würden ?

Wenn eine Stahlfeder für meinen Einsatzzweck sinnvoller wäre, welche Gabel ( mit Remote-Lockout ) wäre richtig gut ?


Bremsen:

Sind Scheibenbremsen inzwischen winterfest ? Ich kenne Kollegen, bei denen die Brakes bei unter 0°C täglich entlüftet werden müssen...

Sind Seilzug-Discbrakes den hydraulischen bei -10°C vorzuziehen ?

Sollte ich z.B. vorne bei V-Brake bleiben, wegen der Ausfallsicherheit ?

Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich die Shimano SLX. Lohnt der Aufpreis zu einer Formula RX oder tut es gar die 30-Bremse von Shimano ?

Von Avid gibt es auch hochwertige Seilzug-Discbrakes...

Adapter:  Kann ich am TCS-Rahmen grundsätzlich jedes System anbauen, oder muss es eine Bremse mit IS-Sockel sein ?


Reifen:
Wäre ein Schwalbe Marathon Racer so pannensicher, das er täglichen Stadtverkehr wegsteckt ?

Gäbe es eine andere Empfehlung, wenn es ein schneller, faltbarer Reifen sein soll ?


Sattelstütze:
Wegen der schlechten Radwege in der Stadt ( ca. 35% der Strecke ) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, eine gefederte Sattelstütze zu verbauen. 
Z.B. die Cane Creek Thudbuster LT 31,6 x 400 mm 

Wäre das eine sinnvolle Investition, die auch zum Rahmenkonzept passen würde ?





Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Mühe ( die Investitionen würde nach Möglichkeit Eurem Shop (H&S) zugute kommen  

Christian


----------



## donprogrammo (9. März 2011)

Gabel:
Für eine Stahlfedergabel bist du eigentlich schon wieder zu schwer, zumal die Luftgabeln auch im Winter ihr Dienst verrichten, wenn sie regelmäßige Wartung erfahren.

Bremsen:
Meine Shimano XT, Die Avid Elexir R, sowie die meiner Freunde ( Hayes Stroker Ryde Avid Elexir CR) haben den ganzen Winter auch bei -15°C noch volle Leistung gebracht.

Adapter:  
Du kannst mit Adaptern jede IS und PostMount Bremse an ein IS Sockel schrauben.

Reifen:
Ich finde persönlich die Marathon Plus Modelle gut, die sind auch wirklich Pannensicher, noch nie Probleme mit gehabt.

Sattelstütze:

Evtl. würde dir auch eine gut Flexende Karbonstütze reichen, die sind auch schon sehr Komfortfördernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (9. März 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Gabel:
> Für eine Stahlfedergabel bist du eigentlich schon wieder zu schwer, zumal die Luftgabeln auch im Winter ...



Hallo donprogrammo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle und informative Antwort !

Die Aussage zur Luftgabel (Fahrergewicht) habe ich so eben auch aus anderer Quelle gehört. Damit ist der Punkt des Federmediums also schon mal klargestellt. 

Gruss
Christian


----------

